# orange beach diving



## ajmatthews1s (Jul 22, 2009)

hey wheres the best diving in the orange beach area?


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

after this weekend (the alabama open) there won't be much to see, but there is a lot of great diving overthere. the alan liberty ship is pretty cool, theres the lillian bridge rubble and some other rubble. all the pyramids and tanks. get the public alabama #, there are hundred of spots to go

safe diving


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *ajmatthews1s (7/23/2009)*hey wheres the best diving in the orange beach area?


You diving shore or boat? From shore, you've got the Whiskey Wreck. Stop in any dive shop over there and they can give you directions. You've also got the Alabama Point jetties. Just on the Alabama side of thebeach. Walk out the sea wall and dive or snorkel on the beach side of the jetties. It gets to about 30 feet out at the end.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Garys Gulf Divers run out of Orange Beach. Full service dive shop and charter. I havent gone out with him but I know a few that have and would reccomend him.


----------

